# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  New mass monster becomes pro.

## marbar

If you guy have'nt seen this guy... let me introduce Zak KHAN this man just got his pro card, and will now be entering the international stage.






I say new but this guys been around for some time in the UK, but to most of you he'll be new and I think he's going to shake things up.

----------


## Monster87

I've been seeing a lot of this guy recently... great symmetry and size, he's five weeks out in these pics which is why he looks a bit bloated. How old is he?

----------


## marbar

Zak is 25 and just won the British looked a great deal tighter then.

----------


## DKU

He's huge!

What are his stats?

----------


## marbar

I was in the same comp as him 5 week ago, I know his arms are 23' and about 280lbs standing abot 5'11"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARn2ZHE-Hbw take a look

----------


## mrmmonster

im sure zack's 28, 29.. here's his site.. :-)
http://www.thebiguniverse.com/zackkhan/facts.html

----------


## mrmmonster

this is a backstage shot of Zack at the weekend's UKBFF finals, which is the show he won t get his pro card.

looks in tip top nick

----------


## mrmmonster

http://www.fivosphotography.com/galleries.aspx?galid=29

here's a link to all the shots done backstage and some on stage..
im hoping for big things from Zack.. would be great t have a british heavy competing with the top guys over there in the U.S

----------


## BigBrown1234

> Zak is 25 and just won the British looked a great deal tighter then.


geez he looks like hes 35 not 25

----------


## BigBrown1234

> im sure zack's 28, 29.. here's his site.. :-)
> http://www.thebiguniverse.com/zackkhan/facts.html


yeah your right on his age. Ive seen him in a couple bb magazines hes one big sob.

----------


## marcus300

Zack should do some damage now, very big guy.

----------


## Monster87

His arms are ridiculous. :Jawdrop:

----------


## Mass760

I've seen him in recent magazines lately.
Dude is a beast!

----------


## F4iGuy

Bis are rediculous.

----------


## JinNtonic

Damn

----------


## marbar

> im sure zack's 28, 29.. here's his site.. :-)
> http://www.thebiguniverse.com/zackkhan/facts.html


You'r right mate on age, but id rather be on the kind side, don't want to upset the beast, if you know what I meen :AaGreen22:

----------


## Critical Mass

I heard him on Heavy muscle radio and he seems like a nice guy.
Give him 3-4 years and he will be like Dorian,hopefully.

----------


## marbar

> I heard him on Heavy muscle radio and he seems like a nice guy.
> Give him 3-4 years and he will be like Dorian,hopefully.


nice guy to talk to, this man is no pre-maddona just one of us, if you know what I meen, I was lighter than one of his legs but he gave me as much time as anyone alse compeating.

----------


## mrmmonster

haha, yeh i know what u mean marbar..
yeh seems to conduct himself very well.. saw him at the expo in birmingham in may and he was simply huge!!! was walkin behind him when he was leavin t his car and ive never seen anythin like it!!
few yrs time, would be great t se him competing and pushing the best of them at the olympia!!
has world class arms, and the rest of him aint too shabby either

----------


## skitz1

Met this guy when I was at uni in Sheffield. Thoroughly nice dude.

----------


## ArmedHammerd

looks like he is going to some damage for sure lol

----------


## alpmaster

He's great and all, but boy does he manage to have the most dumbass facial expression on at all times.

----------


## the big 1

A bloke that size is gonna go far, especially at 25, Im jelous of his arms! That said, he should be careful not to get them to big! they will overpower his other body parts.

----------


## Monster87

> He's great and all, but boy does he manage to have the most dumbass facial expression on at all times.


LMAO, thats exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## mrmmonster

> A bloke that size is gonna go far, especially at 25, Im jelous of his arms! That said, he should be careful not to get them to big! they will overpower his other body parts.


he's 29 mate..
but still, thats very young in this game.. plenty of time t improve and make his mark on the sport!

----------


## Cousinbutch



----------


## vishus

feel he is going to b succesful if he comes in conditioned at his shows, very symmetrical and THICK, will be a force to reckon with

----------


## TrashyTim

The guys traps in that pic are just unreal !! that guys got to be real successful over the next few years !! good luck to him

----------


## BgMc31

Let's see how he rebounds after blowing out both knees recently...:-(

----------


## MrGreen

> Let's see how he rebounds after blowing out both knees recently...:-(


OUCH that would suck! With as much work as he has put in by the pics I am sure he will be back at it once recovered.

----------


## vishus

his sponsor still kept him on board (nutrex) so im sure he'll have a fast recovery with them in his corner. heard he was squatting 700+ lbs and blew both his patella tendons DURING his set. would not want to feel the pain he was going through when that sh1t happened

----------


## Kouga53

> He's great and all, but boy does he manage to have the most dumbass facial expression on at all times.





> his sponsor still kept him on board (nutrex) so im sure he'll have a fast recovery with them in his corner. heard he was squatting 700+ lbs and blew both his patella tendons DURING his set. would not want to feel the pain he was going through when that sh1t happened



Did he make a dumb-ass facial expression when that happened? haha But seriously, this guys unreal, I really don't even know what to say about him, that leg vascularity and striation was what sold me lol

----------


## mastablasta7

Saw this guy a couple months ago and made him my new idol. Hes such a hoss.

----------


## maxcaughey

He is huge considering he's injured you could hardly tell.

----------


## GoloLolo

saw his DVD recently. bloody awesome.

----------


## davvidgoliath

He's just effin HUGE

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Could you tell me a little bit more about the "advanced MIDI support". Will this enable you as an user of FDP to add support for new controllers?


you on drugs bud?

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> you on drugs bud?


Yes he is. Look at his previous posts. All trolls. He should just be banned

----------

